# Easy C compiler?



## scorwitz (Jan 16, 2005)

Hello,
I'm just beginning to learn C and need a compiler. I'm watching a Harvard Intro to Computers podcast (not as a registered student of course) and the students their have access to Linux (Gibbon) computers running GCC. I decided to try and create the same environment so I've got my image Live CD ready to go for dual-boot of Linux on my XP machine. My next plan was going to be to download GCC and start testing programs, while learning UNIX in a terminal window. Here's my issue though...

It seems like I'm going to need a CS degree to simply download and use a C compiler! I've looked at the GCC pages and none of it makes any sense to me. So, I thought, let's go the Windows route and forget about Linux and checked out DJGPP. Also extremely confusing.

Can anyone recommend a C Compiler that is as straightforward to download as any other application with a simple installer and wizard? I just want to be able to compile programs and run them from either a DOS or Unix prompt.

Thank you!
Scorwitz


----------



## tomdkat (May 6, 2006)

You can try MinGW. You can download binaries here.

Read through the MinGW documentation to see if that will work for you. 

Peace...


----------



## scorwitz (Jan 16, 2005)

Thank you. I'm still having an issue understanding things, but I'll give it a shot.

You know, I'm used to going to download.com and finding a program that does what I'm attempting to accomplish, then I go to the download page and that's that. It seems to be a much more complicated process for a compiler. Thing is, I don't know where to search to teach myself about this. Terms like:
"archive, compression and distribution methods" "unarchive the updated tarballs" "


----------



## tomdkat (May 6, 2006)

I hear you. As a test, I went to the MingW page today and downloaded the automated installer. When I ran it, it downloaded and installed the various parts and when it was done, I went to a command prompt and typed "gcc --version" and it reported the GCC version. 

MingW might work out well for you.

The MingW installer will be the closest thing to what you want, from an installation standpoint, for a free compiler for Windows. Good luck! 

Peace...


----------



## scorwitz (Jan 16, 2005)

tomdkat,

Well, thank you very much! I think I will give it a try now. This gives me much more assurance that I'll end up with something usable that won't hurt anything when I'm done.

I'm hoping that as I learn C, and other languages, I'll also begin to understand the wording on the compiler software pages. (Binaries, Arrays, and the list of prerequisite compilers needed just to use GCC. ) Oy vey, I know the information is out there, but it sure can be tough to piece together.

Anyway, thanks again!
Scorwitz


----------



## robotnik (Mar 21, 2008)

MiniGW has someone as pointed out is quite easy once you've learned the commands.


----------

